# Nexus 7 squeeze wake



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

I bought an 8GB N7 for my girlfriend (was gonna tweak it for her and send it up). Anyways, I noticed some rather bad screen distortion while tapping on the screen and a cracking sound, most likely the adhesive, when pressing on the screen. Needless to say I contacted Google for a replacement. After doing so I noticed a neat little feature of this unit: if I use my index finger and thumb to squeeze the bezel and back cover between the power button and volume rocker the screen will come on. It won't turn off if you do it again, just turn on. I was wondering if anybody else has this happening to theirs as well.

P.S. I have the 16GB N7 and cannot recreate on mine.


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol I may be wrong, but that sounds more like a problem than a neat little feature lol

Tap'd away from my GNex AffinitySERIES Beta1


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

It's always hard to convey sarcasm through text. But when I saw it did that I was like WTF?! maybe the sleep/wake magnet was activated, but after the 3rd time out of 3 attempts of being able to do it I conceded that it was broken


----------

